# The Best Meatloaf In The World!!



## OPC'n (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't really like meatloaf bc it's too plain tasting, but I made up a meatloaf recipe tonight that would knock your socks off! It was so very good. Here's the recipe:

Mix together hamburger meat with *lots * of smokey mesquite seasoning and black pepper and salt. Add in 2 eggs and mix thoroughly. Place in bread pan and cook until almost done. Place ketchup on top and cook for about 20 minutes more. That smokey mesquite seasoning really made this meatloaf incredible! I use fatty meat which always makes for a juicier taste.


----------



## Bookmeister (Aug 22, 2009)

Sounds great, and I love meatloaf


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 22, 2009)

I know it was good. Ours is basically the same setup. We add a little chopped onion to the meat and some brown sugar to the topping. When the top carmelizes....extra yum.


----------



## baron (Aug 22, 2009)

I love meatloaf and will have to give this recipe to my wife. 
Thanks.


----------

